# DIY Electrostatic panels



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone had the oppertunity to try to make these type of speakers? I have found some parts and info on them, but was wondering about the difficulty and problems associated with these transducers. A couple of sources are, www. soundlab.com and just real music- under DIY Electrostatic Panels-Google search.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I've done research on diy Electrostatic a few years ago. Looks pretty complicated. Have to have the right Membrane and special transformers to supply Power. I always wanted a set of electrostatic towers like Martin Logan's. Hope to see if you do this build let me know so I can learn from you . Good luck with your research.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

There is a book out there called the Electrostatic Loudspeaker Design Cookbook or something to that effect.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

There are at least 2 DIY books written on ES panels but I think they are out of print. I sold mine some years ago. I researched getting all the parts and it's not that hard to build them either physically or electrically if you are patient and careful.

I had ESL57s as some of my first speakers, but overall ES speakers have performance issues I don't like so I moved onto other designs and never made any myself. A friend here in Sydney has made some from another local guy's design, but I don't recall the details as I wasn't really interested. I could email and ask if you want.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

When I did the above google search, I came across and read two articles on the assey. process . The Main thing about assy. is how tight you stretch the mylar membrane over the frame. One talked about using pc board and cutting it into strips for the insulator strips between the membrane frame and the grill frame. One key element is on the mylar plastic membrane, is to get it free of static, to not cause it to arc to the frame and melt the mylar. This can be done with graphite rubbed on with cottonballs, or a special spray coating that Martin Logan uses. There is also wiring schematics in the articles. One website showed what all you needed for each type of panel that you are to assemble: transformers,power supply, grill and frame material etc.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a very interesting project, i would like to see how you come out.:T


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I have seen an Australian build it yourself kit some where in the net. Kind of expensive too.


----------

